# Monkfish Monday



## bradger (Mar 30, 2020)

I picked up some monkfish a couple weeks ago,  vacuum sealed and put in freezer and forgot about,  found it a few day ago and started defrosting it.  Today I decide to smoke it. 
For some reason i have been obsessed with the juniper berry mix, so i tried it on the monkfish.  






Smoked with apple chips for about 90 minutes.  










It came out well, that mix seams to be quite versatile.


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 30, 2020)

Looks great!
For such an ugly fish they sure do taste good.


----------



## bradger (Mar 30, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Looks great!
> For such an ugly fish they sure do taste good.


 
yes, i wonder how hungry the first person to try it was.


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 30, 2020)

Not as hungry as the first to try a raw oyster....


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 30, 2020)

I’ve never had monkfish. Yours looks tasty!


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 30, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I’ve never had monkfish. Yours looks tasty!


The same here - never even heard of this kind of fish but looks pretty tasty to me!


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 30, 2020)

looks delicious, i've had it a few times it is a good tasting fish.


----------



## bradger (Mar 30, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I’ve never had monkfish





pushok2018 said:


> he same here - never even heard of this kind of fish but looks pretty tasty to me!


they call it poor mans lobster,  i don't think it tastes anything like that


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 30, 2020)

Looks great. To get the lobster taste you have to dip in butter.

Warren


----------



## fivetricks (Mar 30, 2020)

Any fish that'll produce steaks that thick, I've gotta try. Wish I could find it in my area!


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 30, 2020)

Never had it, looks like it's crying out for tartar sauce and squeeze of lemon. Nice work, I'd have most likely fried it up in some olive oil and butter. RAY


----------

